# 1951 john deere b issue



## johnnyman (Dec 18, 2012)

i have a 1951 styled b i bought from a guy. the tractor sat in a barn for 9 years. i put a tune up on it, had dealer rebuild carb. my question is when i first start the tractor up for the first time everyday it acts like its under a heavy load. muffler sounds loud and deep. but when it warms up it seems to smooth out. im gunna take the head off and have it cleaned and redone but wat do you think it might be,.


----------



## rey (Dec 18, 2012)

johnnyman said:


> i have a 1951 styled b i bought from a guy. the tractor sat in a barn for 9 years. i put a tune up on it, had dealer rebuild carb. my question is when i first start the tractor up for the first time everyday it acts like its under a heavy load. muffler sounds loud and deep. but when it warms up it seems to smooth out. im gunna take the head off and have it cleaned and redone but wat do you think it might be,.


Even though u had card Over hauled it sounds like Carb adj or fuel prob. Keep me up up to speed I have one the same year .


----------

